# How to smoke briskets in La Caja China



## pperkins (Jul 4, 2011)

One of the facts that is often bemoaned (incorrectly) about cooking with La Caja China is that it's hard to get an authentic smoked flavor with it.

There is an electric "smoke pistol" that can be purchased, along with special pellet canisters and attached to the unit (after drilling a hole through the side). I have one and they work great. There's also a new product, the "smoke daddy" that I intend to order and test, but I've also found a simple, inexpensive method that works flawlessly.

Here are the step-by-step instructions for smoking 50lbs of perfect brisket.

Once hour before cooking, remove briskets from cooler and let stand at room temperature until cooking time. Set up La Caja China in a safe outdoor area, well away from anything that could be damaged by the heat.
The night before you plan to begin cooking, rinse the briskets, and pat dry. Place briskets in large disposable pans and generously apply dry rub, whichever type you prefer, to all meat surfaces. Refrigerate overnight.








Place brisket on the meat rack in La Caja, fat side up, set disposable catch pans beneath lower rack to catch drippings. Top upper rack with a pan of wood chips (2 cups) on a second, inverted pan (see picture below.)






Put top tray on roaster and build fire, using 12 - 15 pounds (total) of charcoal on either end of the charcoal pan. Allow about 20 minutes for coals to burn evenly.






After 20 minutes, spread the coals evenly over the surface of the charcoal pan. Allow briskets to roast 1 more hour.






Lift the charcoal pan and place on grill handles. Brush the fatty meat surface generously, with about 1 cup basting sauce (per brisket) without removing them from the racks. Add remaining wood chips.






Quickly replace the charcoal pan and add another 3 pounds of charcoal, distributing them evenly over the already burning coals. Reserve any unused basting sauce.

Allow briskets to roast 30 minutes, add 3 more pounds of coals and roast another 30 minutes.

After 1 hour (briskets have now been cooking 2 hours, 20 minutes) remove the charcoal pan and set aside (dump excess ashes, and woodchip pans.) Pour any drippings from disposable pans and save for later. Lift briskets from racks and place each in a disposable pan.






Pour any remaining basting sauce over and top with a sheet of foil. Fold up all edges of foil to enclose securely.

Place the foil-wrapped brisket, pan and all, into La Caja and cover unit with charcoal pan. Add 3 pounds of charcoal, distributing evenly over the already burning coals. Allow briskets to roast 30 minutes, add 3 more pounds of coals and roast another 30 minutes. (Total time 3:20)

Continue to add 3lbs of charcoal every thirty minutes for 4 hours, dumping ashes once after about 2 hours.
Remove the charcoal pan and set aside (dumping excess ashes.) Place an instant-read thermometer into the thickest part of the brisket, poking through the foil. You're aiming for an internal temperature of 190 degrees. It may take one more hour of cooking to reach 190, but you need to check now to avoid overcooking.

Allow briskets to roast 30 minutes, add 3 more pounds of coals and roast another 30 minutes. (Total time 8:20)

Remove the charcoal pan and set aside. Place an instant-read thermometer into the thickest part of the brisket, poking through the same hole in the foil. If the temperature has reached 190 degrees, remove pans (with briskets) from La Caja China and place them on a heatproof surface.




Let it rest for one hour before carving. (If briskets have not reached 190,       

recover and test again after 20 - 30 minutes.)

Remove the top piece of foil from the meat, temp should be 190 now. Transfer each brisket to a carving surface, and tent losely with foil. Allow to rest 30-45 minutes. I like to place my cutting-board with one end over the edge of the sink and the other end propped up slightly. 

Place a pan in the bottom of the sink to catch the juices that run out as you carve. These can be poured back over the meat after it's carved. You'll have several cups of meat juices trapped in the pans as well. Save any juices that you don't serve with the meat, it's great in beans and sauces.


----------



## meateater (Jul 4, 2011)

Smoke piston...should have seen this coming! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Thanks Scar.


----------



## pperkins (Jul 4, 2011)

Yeah, the smoke pistol has been around for awhile, but it's still not widely known for the roasting boxes. Works great. The only reason I'm looking at the Smoke Daddy is that it's a non-propriatary system, so I don't have to buy "their" cartridges. I can use whatever chips or chunks I want.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 4, 2011)

You may want to try an A-MAZE-N smoke generator.


----------



## pperkins (Jul 4, 2011)

I'll have to check it out! Both of the methods above work well, and I'm already looking at the "Smoke Daddy" too, lol.


----------



## raptor700 (Jul 5, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> You may want to try an A-MAZE-N smoke generator.


 The pellet smoker seems to have lots of smoke for 10+ hrs.


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 6, 2011)

First 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
  And the the brisket looks great and yummy .you got a  wicked apron


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 6, 2011)

Perry

Do yourself a favor and look real hard at the reviews on this site for the Smoke Daddy and pistol.  I will tell you that the A MAZE N SMOKER will work much better and longer. Look at the pellet version - I have used it and it is fantastic. Send me a PM if you want to chat about it


----------



## pperkins (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks, we had those custom made a couple of years back. Went back last year and had red (no flame) chef coats made for when we're catering.


----------



## pperkins (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm not emotionally invested in the Smoke Daddy, so I'm happy to take a look at the A MAZE N SMOKER instead...will their site open for anyone else? I keep getting "server issue" and "page not found" messages from the Google links...


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 6, 2011)

pperkins said:


> Well, I'm not emotionally invested in the Smoke Daddy, so I'm happy to take a look at the A MAZE N SMOKER instead...will their site open for anyone else? I keep getting "server issue" and "page not found" messages from the Google links...


http://www.amazenproducts.com/

I just went there and it opened for me.  I will send Todd a note. You guys should chat. He is a great guy and I think the two of you would enjoy talking

Gary


----------



## pperkins (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, got onto the site...I like it. It's certainly less expensive and simpler...I'm a big believer that simpler is better, lol.

However:

Q: Why does my sawdust not light or stay burning when it’s placed inside the smoker?

A: (one of them) Not enough air/oxygen inside smoker, open intake & exhaust vents.Not enough air/oxygen inside smoker, open intake & exhaust vents.

So, my concern is that if I put the box on top of the meat rack (where I typically place the pan of pellets) it's going to be inches away from the underside of the fire pan. Center (top to bottom) of the roaster averages 225, with occasional spikes to 250. Is this going to be too much heat for the smoke box?

Or...I can light the smoke box and put it in the bottom of the roaster, (in a corner, away from drippings)...but I'm concerned it will suffocate down there. The only way to get "air-flow" in La Caja China, is to removed the end rails, creating a 1/4 gap at each end. I do this all the time, when smoking, to allow the smoke to escape, and it's effect on cooking time is pretty minimal. I just don't know if it will get enough air at 18 or 20 inches below those gaps...

Any thoughts?


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 6, 2011)

I checked out the website, and the roaster looks interesting.  I can see why you don't get any flavor from the charcoal.

The pellet burner is your better bet for higher temps.

Sawdust can be combustible right around 300°, so the AMNS is better suited for cold smoking and temps up to 180° or so

Either unit does take intake air to be able to smoke

No Holes to Drill

The New A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER uses pellets, so your fuel costs are relatively cheap.

Only issue may be Oxygen, cuz charcoal sucks all the available oxygen out of the air, but charcoal is above, and not under the roaster.

You've got my curiosity up!

Todd


----------



## pperkins (Jul 6, 2011)

Todd,

Thanks for the reply and your email, you are the man! I can't wait to try this out in the roasting box, we might have a whole new market for ya!

-Perry

PS - thanks for the heads up, guys!


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 6, 2011)

pperkins said:


> Todd,
> 
> Thanks for the reply and your email, you are the man! I can't wait to try this out in the roasting box, we might have a whole new market for ya!
> 
> ...


Perry

I have known you and Todd for a while - you are both in good hands.

Two really nice folks working together.  I hope you like this toy as much as we do

Gary


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 7, 2011)

Nothing Ventured Nothing Gained!

TJ


----------



## alelover (Jul 8, 2011)

I love all the ideas that pop up around here. Always finding new and better ways to cook meat. Gotta love it.


----------



## pperkins (Jul 18, 2011)

Just a check in...I used the AMNPS this weekend in my La Caja China Semi-Pro and it worked PERFECTLY. I'm completely sold!

Thanks for the heads up guys, I couldn't be happier with this pellet smoker...I'll be posting my review within the hour!

-Perry


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 18, 2011)

pperkins said:


> Just a check in...I used the AMNPS this weekend in my La Caja China Semi-Pro and it worked PERFECTLY. I'm completely sold!
> 
> Thanks for the heads up guys, I couldn't be happier with this pellet smoker...I'll be posting my review within the hour!
> 
> -Perry




That's great Perry! Todd's little device is the best & so is Todd!


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 18, 2011)

Great News Perry!

Thanks for giving my New AMNPS a try!!

Todd


----------



## pperkins (Jul 19, 2011)

Here's the review and photos: http://burninlovebbq.wordpress.com/2011/07/19/easy-smoking-in-la-caja-china-a-maze-n-pellet-smoker-review/#comment-1401


----------



## afgoalie (Mar 18, 2012)

I just ordered one. I'll be firing it up as soon as it arrives.  Might go with ribs first and then move to brisket.  So many choices.


----------



## sam3 (Mar 19, 2012)

Perry, just read your review and loved it. I have owned a La Caja China for a few years now and I also have the AMZNPS that I bought from Todd.

Looking forward to trying some new things with both and especially looking forward to your recipe updates like you mentioned!

Great thread!


----------



## scrappynadds (Mar 19, 2012)

That amazing smoker sure gets around............


----------



## jansboy (Apr 6, 2012)

I bought an A-MAZE-N smoke generator Because of what I read on several sources. I cannot get it to work no matter how i try, First in my La Caja China it burned to the end then went out. Tried it in my Master Built Electric smoker. It burned about 2 inches before it went out. In my reverse flow it would burn to the end then go out. Tried the pellets that came with it , apple sawdust, Mixture of both, first the sawdust on the bottom saw dust on top, then pellets on the bottom and saw dust on top. still won't stay burning. very disapointed with this.


----------



## 1beezer (Jun 25, 2012)

Kind of late but.....I think you need to get the moisture out of the dust or pellets by putting them in the microwave for a minute or so on high before you go to use them.


----------



## afgoalie (Apr 4, 2013)

Figured I would add an update. I've used the LA Caja and A Mazin smoker on a few local BBQ competitions and I won two of them and came in 3rd on another.  Purists will scoff but in the right hands this is an awesome combination.


----------



## country73 (Sep 3, 2013)

I just ordered one of these this morning and was wondering if I could smoke in it. Does anyone know if I'll need to drill a hole for my maverick probe?


----------

